# Тревожные люди видят мир иначе!



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

По данным нового исследования НИИ им. Вейцмана в Израиле, головной мозг людей с повышенной тревожностью может иметь совершенно другие пути передачи сигнала, чем у тех, кто не имеет психических расстройств.





Мозг тревожных больных уникален — он обобщает все предыдущие ситуации и накладывает их на сиюминутную, это называется сверхгенерализация. Человек и животные запрограммированы реагировать на стрессовые раздражители и потенциальную угрозу — это механизм выживания. Проблемы начинаются, когда человек не может отличить стрессовый раздражитель от нейтрального.

Авторы исследования пишут: «Для посттравматического стрессового и других тревожных расстройств характерен перенос страха на безобидные раздражители и ситуации, что сильно мешает повседневной жизни».

Исследователи назвали изменения в головном мозге тревожных людей «пластичностью», имея в виду способность мозга образовывать, строить или уменьшать сети из нервных клеток. Изменения происходят в первичной цепи, впоследствии они опосредуют ответ на новые раздражители в результате неспособности ощущать разницу между первоначальным стимулом и новым раздражителем. Поэтому такие люди эмоционально реагируют даже на положительные стимулы, что приводит к беспокойству даже не в стрессовой ситуации. Тревожность влияет на различные части мозга, и сверхгенерализация — это не единственная особенность мозга таких людей. Многое учеными до сих пор не до конца изучено.

Некоторые исследователи считают, что мозг тревожных людей лучше приспособлен к реагированию на опасность, так как они более чувствительны к опасным сигналам.

К счастью, тревожность поддается лечению с помощью психотерапии или лекарств.


----------



## Варя Истрина (27 Май 2016)

Тревожность - это крайняя степень, которая должна лечиться медикаментозно. Но мы же сами можем поддаваться панике, раздувать из мухи слона и т.д. И все это отражается на здоровье и характеризуется определенными химическими процессами в организме.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (12 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По данным нового исследования НИИ им. Вейцмана в Израиле, головной мозг людей с повышенной тревожностью может иметь совершенно другие пути передачи сигнала, чем у тех, кто не имеет психических расстройств....
> Мозг тревожных больных уникален .


Добрый вечер.)
Я запостила в разделе "Статьи о позвоночнике" ссылочку о психических отклонениях при хронических заболеваниях,как вариант, связанный с инфекцией и имеющий мысль " до наоборот". Мне показалось интересной.)


----------



## Tigresss (10 Апр 2017)

А откуда она берется, эта тревожность? Любой психотерапевт скажет - из семьи. Ребенок тревожен, когда не уверен в любви и поддержке родителей. Когда чувствует себя незащищенным. Когда его пугают. Ну и наследственность, конечно, видя тревожного родителя, живя в животике у тревожной мамы, ребенок понимает - мир опасен. И вот оно, начало.


----------



## Tigresss (10 Апр 2017)

Советую тем, кому интересно, посмотреть документальный фильм "В утробе"  как раз на эту тему


----------

